# iTP H01 Headlamp Review



## Monolith (Jun 16, 2010)

I won an iTP H01 headlamp at the Flashaholic Camping Weekend (FCW-6) that was provided by Going Gear (www.goinggear.com).

The headlamp retails for $29.95 and has the following *specifications*:

*Cree 7090 XP-E Q5
*Orange peel reflector
*Type III HA
*3 modes - Low (1.5 lm, 50hrs), Medium (18 lm, 4 hrs), High ( 80 lm, 0.9 hrs)
*Battery - 1 AAA, 1 NiMh or 1 10440 (not recommended due to heat)
*Highly water resistant
*Size 52.5mm L x 16.2mm D x 36.2mm W
*Weight 22.8g (without battery & belt), 50.8g (without battery)
*Operating voltage: 0.9V-3.0V


* Package contains*:
*headlamp
*clip
*orings (two)
*manual


* Operation:*
*Twist head within 1 second on and off to change light mode
*Headlamp will memorize last selected light mode
 *Twist tail to lockout operation


* Factory website:*
*www.itplight.com


The headlamp is very lightweight and on and off operation is easy to do with one hand. The following pic shows the included parts (battery not included by provided by Dorcy (www.dorcy.com) at the FCW-6). The battery is inserted in the "tail" which also functions as a lockout. The provided clip allows the headlamp to be used as a clip on flashlight for a shirt pocket, etc.:








This pic shows a closeup of the headlamp and the spring battery contact in the tail







The headlamp is inserted into the headband by bending the rubber headband holder and inserting each end (tail) into the holder. The rubber holder provides enough friction to keep the headlamp from moving once set at a preferred angle:








The below pic shows the business end of the headlamp and the XP-E led:









*Use Comments:*

*The headband is very comfortable and the lightweight of the headlamp allows the iTP to be used for extended periods. 
*The orange peel reflector provides a smoother white wall experience with a usable hotspot. 
*The hotspot allows light to be directed which is nice when working in tight spaces.
*Keeping the "H01 Headlamp" side of the headlamp "UP," helps to prevent lockout from occurring as the headlamp angle is moved down


.


----------



## qtaco (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review, it's good to see a high performance AAA powered headlamp.

For the bulk of the headband I think they may as well have made it a AA light for the extra output and runtime. Also although it looks to be quite a good deal for the price, one can see that spending ~twice as much on the new Zebralights (H31/H51) does get you a more elegantly designed light.


----------



## compasillo (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice photos & thanks for the review.

I may grab one of these.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 16, 2010)

Good review though I was thinking the LED is a XP-E Q5 not a XP-G.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 16, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> Good review though I was thinking the LED is a XP-E Q5 not a XP-G.



Specs were correct as XP-E Q5 at the top. I corrected the photo reference.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 16, 2010)

Monolith, Excellent review! :thumbsup:


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 17, 2010)

The headband looks just like a ZL which is comfortable. Unless I missed it how is the PWM?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 17, 2010)

Great review - thanks.

Looks like a good little light.

Can you see any PWM and is this fully regulated?


----------



## chenko (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice review of a nice light! I'm very attracted by its design, and will be buying an AA version if/when it comes out. Thanks for the great review! :twothumbs


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not keen on the fact that you have to flex that rubber case every time you have to get it out to get to the cell cover. And at 0.9 hours on high, that's going to be quite frequent. I would seriously question the longevity of that rubber sleeve.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 3, 2010)

And there is no way to adjust the angle of light once in the rubber sleeve. That could have been designed with a bit more foresight knowing headlamps need to be adjustable on the fly.


----------



## PJD (Jul 5, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> The headband looks just like a ZL which is comfortable. Unless I missed it how is the PWM?



I have one of these headlights, and the PWM is among the best I've seen. On low while rapidly moving the light back and forth, the PWM "strobe effect" is virtually undetectable; same for medium. On mine, I've had no trouble adjusting the angle of the light while it's in the rubber sleeve. My battery cover has not come loose in the process. This little headlight is EXTREMELY comfortable to wear, and the beam profile is incredibly useful, even at very close range. For the $$, I think it's a great deal! YMMV...

PJD


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 5, 2010)

PJD said:


> I have one of these headlights, and the PWM is among the best I've seen. On low while rapidly moving the light back and forth, the PWM "strobe effect" is virtually undetectable; same for medium. On mine, I've had no trouble adjusting the angle of the light while it's in the rubber sleeve. My battery cover has not come loose in the process. This little headlight is EXTREMELY comfortable to wear, and the beam profile is incredibly useful, even at very close range. For the $$, I think it's a great deal! YMMV...
> 
> PJD



I wonder if some of us got tight fitting rubber where others got more wiggle room to adjust the light?

Also how did iTP get away with almost an exact copy of the Zebralight headband? It's almost exact even down to the color scheme with the design...


----------



## red02 (Jul 5, 2010)

chenko said:


> Nice review of a nice light! I'm very attracted by its design, and will be buying an AA version if/when it comes out. Thanks for the great review! :twothumbs



H51 is due out sometime in the next 2 mo. hopefully sooner.



Beacon of Light said:


> Also how did iTP get away with almost an exact copy of the Zebralight headband? It's almost exact even down to the color scheme with the design...



Either its the same manufacturer or intellectual property is an unknown concept for some Chinese companies.


----------



## baterija (Jul 6, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Also how did iTP get away with almost an exact copy of the Zebralight headband? It's almost exact even down to the color scheme with the design...



In all likelihood there's no intellectual property to violate. With China being lax in protecting IP there's not a lot of benefit to manufacturer's to bother putting the time and expense into filing. If that's the case everyone could get away with making exact copies (not just almost exact.)

Even in a country with more stringent protections, I'd be surprised if the cost to benefit ratio for protecting the look of that headband strap would make a design patent a smart business move.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 8, 2010)

I have one and the rubber light holder is snug and easier to adjust with two hands.Saying that its better than too loose and always floping around.So far I like mine.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 8, 2010)

Anybody know if iTP has any plans on releasing a neutral tint version?


----------



## KarlMaldensNose (Jul 17, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> And there is no way to adjust the angle of light once in the rubber sleeve. That could have been designed with a bit more foresight knowing headlamps need to be adjustable on the fly.


 
I'm wondering if an inert synthetic lubricant would help on-the-fly angle adjustments? Maybe it would loosen it too much. I want this light but not if it can't be easily adjusted with one hand while in use.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 17, 2010)

You'd be happier with a Zebralight if not only for the 1 handed adjustment. The H01 is nice if it is pre-adjusted but with close work sometimes it needs adjustments and this isn't suited for that.


----------



## Illum (Aug 23, 2011)

whats the word on fitting one of these in a ZL headband?


----------



## Ian2381 (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone know if this HL can be modded? Just bought one and thinking if I could replace the LED with a Hi Cri XPG.
Thanks


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> Anyone know if this HL can be modded? Just bought one and thinking if I could replace the LED with a Hi Cri XPG.
> Thanks



if the head is built anything like a iTP A1, then it's going to be really hard to open up.


----------



## Ian2381 (Oct 17, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> if the head is built anything like a iTP A1, then it's going to be really hard to open up.



It looks like a mod I wont be able to pull, hopefully The H01 will be different.
Thanks for the link.


----------

